# Estradot patches falling off



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Advice please asap. I'm on my 4th DE cycle and more than ever am having trouble with the patches falling off. I've put them on my thigh this time as my capacious belly isn't quite smooth enough for them to work well there. 

Anyone any ideas about how/where to make the blighters stick? I'm testing tomorrow, but if we're lucky enough to get a BFP I'll be on them for another three months, and it's nerve wracking to know I could be damaging the treatment.

At the moment if one looks dodgy (and it does almost every day) I whip it off, replace it with a fresh one, and replace the replacement when I change the others - even if that's only 12 hours later.

Thanks so much

Demelza


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had the same problem put them on thigh, bum  (anywhere but not breasts I was told) you can also get adhesive dressings that you can put over them if need be, but I found them a nightmare and mine fell off !! and there were new ones everyday

Best of luck for testing today

L x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks L - I see you have lining problems too, which is why I'm so stressed about it. I'm also being treated at IVI, and had a big shock this cycle when they nearly cancelled it after the final scan there because the Oxford clinic had been overly generous with my scan results back home. I was furious as if I'd been told the real result there was more than a fortnight to get it right. As it was I had to take Progynova to bump it up - at the same time I started the progesterone which sets it. 

V sorry to hear about your zippo to transfer cycle too. This cycle we had 12 eggs, 8 fertilised but 2 days later there were just two left, and that was horrible enough.

Still holding out for the blood test today. Hoping your next time will be the one

Demelza


----------

